# One 501 VOD Channel?



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

So on my 922 I have only one channel 501 (VOD) now instead of like the 20 or so that are usually listed. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I still have 20+ listings.

Has your receiver been going into standby overnight? That's when the movies are downloaded onto the receiver... so if it missed some nights and some older movies "expired" that could explain.

Hopefully it isn't a sign of an upcoming hard drive issue.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah it is still set to the default 3:00am to check for updates and it is completely powered off each night.

Our 622 in the bedroom has like a dozen or so VOD channels in the guide but just the one channel on the 922. I did hard reset last night (no change) and tonight while talking to the CSR unplugged the power cable so maybe that will have some effect. 

The CSR lady was nice and had never encountered this issue before so she said she would kick it over to engineering. Commencing the 5-7 days wait time for engineering to look at the ticket. 

Funny thing for some reason our Dish account had our main contact phone number as (area code) 333-3333. Not sure how that happened! lol.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hope its just a glitch... otherwise watch for other things disappearing off the DVR.

Also, I assume by "completely powered off" you just mean both tuners in standby... since there is of course no real "off" unless you left it unplugged.

I still have a bunch of movies on mine.


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

The same thing happened to my 722k. I only had one PPV VOD. My 722k sleeps everynight at 11pm and wakes up at 2pm when I get home. My reboot is at 3am and I have no timer schduled during that window. The CSR said the same 'canned' response....'This is the first time I have seen this'. It seems like the CSR always seems every issues is the 'first time'. The CSR wanted me to do an RMA as the CSR said that the mother board on my 722k was fried and that the hard drive was about to fail. I told the CSR ummm OK thanks and left my 722k in a standby mode for 24 hores (did not turn it on). The next day...HOLY SHAT... I had 20+ VOD PPV.

It must have been the motherboard and hard drive that got fried as the CSR mentioned.  This was 6+ months ago.


----------

